# Review my £1522.42 Multimedia PC



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've recently got together a build for a Multimedia PC over here - https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/FQTtZ8

Budget: £1700
Brands: Preferably Intel for CPU, EVGA, ASUS OR MSI for Graphics Card or Motherboard. Compatibility kept in mind.At least 2 3.0 USB Ports
Multitasking: Yes. Digital Music Production with heavy sample usage, video rendering up to 1080p(60fps) with lots of special effects(not 3D ones), photoshop editing up to a batch of 100+ RAW photos, 
Gaming: Playing the latest games up to 1080p at 60FPS stable(Fallout 4, Crysis games, Witcher 3)
Calculations: Media encoding like video rendering I suppose. Converting videos up to 1080p 60FPS.
Overclocking: Depends on performance. Never overclocked so would have to look up a guide and if it voids warranty sometimes(shouldn't do for companies like MSI, etc)
Storage: About 1TB to start off. Preferably SSD for fast load times for samples. Storing my Windows for fast start ups, music samples, RAW photos and video content. Games too.
Operating System: Windows 10 Pro.
Accessories: Have a good mouse already. Perhaps a keyboard but a mechanical one with cherry MX blue for tactile feedback. I would buy it separate anyway.
Recycled Components: My 1TB Harddrive for backup storage, my 300GB harddrive(although its old now) and an external hardrive at 250GB.
Monitor: A 1920x1080 60Hz monitor for accurate Photoshop editing due to color, contrast and brightness compared to a 120Hz. If there is a 2560x1440 60Hz monitor out there that is relatively cheap(under £300?) then that would be preferred for more space during video editing and music production.
Stores: Amazon.co.uk due to Amazon Prime and quick delivery and generally low prices.
Location: London, United Kingdom.
https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/3kPzK8/amd-ryzen-7-1700-30ghz-8-core-processor-yd1700bbaebox for video rendering. Not sure about it yet but does have good reviews and good performance for the money spent.

Also considering lowering the GPU, not sure if I need 6GB and such a high performance card although it will depend on what people base 1080p 60FPS video rendering at and gaming at 1080p 60FPS stable for games such as Fallout 4, Crysis Games, Witcher 3 at ultra settings.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a little overkill, but it gets the job done.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

I rather you pay abit more a get the parts from one local shop near you as if any problems with your parts, you would have to send them back one by one, even going to a shop with the cash in your hand you might be able to get a better deal and have them build it and a warranty as it's an expensive build,


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's a little overkill, but it gets the job done.


Any advice for switching parts or getting a specific monitor that has a good track record for editing and color?



steve32mids said:


> I rather you pay abit more a get the parts from one local shop near you as if any problems with your parts, you would have to send them back one by one, even going to a shop with the cash in your hand you might be able to get a better deal and have them build it and a warranty as it's an expensive build,


Like from Currys, Maplin or PC World? Those all seem to have a higher price tag than what you would get online. Although I'd have to check. Having them build it is a possibility. Might even consider liquid cooling that way?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

try www.scan.co.uk


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

OverDoseD said:


> Any advice for switching parts or getting a specific monitor that has a good track record for editing and color?
> 
> 
> 
> Like from Currys, Maplin or PC World? Those all seem to have a higher price tag than what you would get online. Although I'd have to check. Having them build it is a possibility. Might even consider liquid cooling that way?


You really need two 500GB SSDs? Why not a hard drive for storage instead of an SSD.

You don't need a 750W PSU. A 550W will work just fine for a system like this.

Do you plan on overclocking?


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You really need two 500GB SSDs? Why not a hard drive for storage instead of an SSD.
> 
> You don't need a 750W PSU. A 550W will work just fine for a system like this.
> 
> Do you plan on overclocking?


For storing lots of Music Library Samples? Yes.

I want to be on the safe side for the PSU. It's the second heart of the PC, behind the motherboard.

I plan to overclock at some point if I want more juice from my PC in the future.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't understand. Can those files not be put onto a normal HDD? Why do they need an SSD?

Adding a higher wattage PSU then required could actually be harmful. It'd be like giving a Dell base PC a 1000W PSU.

If you plan on overclocking, then keep the K CPU. Otherwise, swap it out.


----------

